

I used this Ubuntu phone for a month and ended up liking it more than Android - danboarder
http://www.businessinsider.in/I-used-this-crazy-alternative-Ubuntu-phone-for-a-month-and-ended-up-liking-it-more-than-Android/articleshow/48162845.cms

======
soyiuz
So, Unity for the mobile? That's going to go over well...

~~~
danboarder
Seems to be. I know some diehards don't like Unity but the majority of people
I know running Ubuntu like it a lot, and according to this guy it's looking
good on mobile as well. I look forward to trying it out, I have an older
Samsung Galaxy phone that should be able to run it for testing.

